# Komodo's layout thread



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

more pictures of that "layout"? yes just a few more. These will be the last photos until me and my bro ( no account here ) start putting something together. we don't have alot of space ( probs 4x 6 or 4x7) so oh well. Here are some photos of the room layout including my bachmann f7a santa fe loco ( i might be wrong ) my walthers trainline csx boxcar my bachmann magnolia tanker and a up passenger car i got at a train show a while ago. Also a tyco burlington engine with a tyco bn boxcar plus other things. Enjoy! 



























gimp =) 




















a while = 2 years. ( i quit this hobby for a year and a half)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice pics, Komodo! I especially like the UP passenger car. I've never seen one that was double-height, before. Down here, we do not have passenger trains at all, except for excursion trains from museums and such. Do they run cars like that where you live?


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

not that much anymore, the only passanger train probs close to where i live ( and still far away ) would be an amtrak or a scenic route
the up rr is pretty far away from here ( probably 4 to 5 states!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

the up passenger is pretty messed up. One side has 2 levels the other has one and there are some strange white dots on the top right side. but i like it =)


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

the black and white roadbed is different material rails white roadbed is nickle silver the black roadbed is steel just so u know


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

modeltrainhead said:


> the black and white roadbed is different material rails white roadbed is nickle silver the black roadbed is steel just so u know


yes i do know, im trying to get all nickel silver.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I just got a 4 pack of bachmann ez track nickel silver for 10 dollars off and two packs of woodland scenics light green turf for 1 dollar off each ( will post pics later )


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

new pics of a new walthers trainline 3 bay hopper rio grande ( i got it for 8 dollars! ) 





















oh by the way a 4x7 layout is not that far away!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

pictures are still quite fuzzy. try to read up on photo techniques for modeling


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been wondering, what is the blue stuff on the rug in this picture?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

THat Rio Grande is a nice looking car, Komodo!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

tankist said:


> pictures are still quite fuzzy. try to read up on photo techniques for modeling


sorry the camera is very bad.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

big ed said:


> I have been wondering, what is the blue stuff on the rug in this picture?
> 
> View attachment 3832


oh  i was fooling around with gimp ( picture editing program ) and accidently left it on those settings and i clicked on the picture. 



Reckers said:


> THat Rio Grande is a nice looking car, Komodo!


thx


----------



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Your Layout*

Money, yeah that is the killer! it's taken me three years to collect the vehicles than as a birthday gift my family gave me the money to begin my layout! BTW Yours looks great too!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Komodo said:


> sorry the camera is very bad.


nope, the camera is excellent. what is very bad here is, sorry to say this - your technique . 

posted a good read on model photography. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4107


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

tankist said:


> nope, the camera is excellent. what is very bad here is, sorry to say this - your technique .
> 
> posted a good read on model photography.
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4107


the camera is a cheap 100 dollar one, and its my dads, when i get my own i will fool around with the settings


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Komodo said:


> the camera is a cheap 100 dollar one ...


excellent cam :thumbsup: 
a 100$ one probably has a self-timer, macro button and flash off button - a recepie for good close up pictures.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

tankist said:


> excellent cam :thumbsup:
> a 100$ one probably has a self-timer, macro button and flash off button - a recepie for good close up pictures.


okay, when i get my own i will see what i can do


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

con man is at it again. i got a big pack of woodland scenics medium green "turf" which is suppose to cover 46 cubic inches or sumthin. i got that 4 4 dollars off ( got it for 5.99)
and i got some bachmann nickel silver e-z track for 10 dollars off. ( got it for 5.39)
my next step is rolling stock!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice job, Con-modo!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Nice job, Con-modo!


lol thx

i used some of tankist;s tips. let me know how it came out








































here are the links to them

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/2/8/9/5/100_0513.jpg
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/2/8/9/5/100_0474.jpg
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/2/8/9/5/100_0482.jpg
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/files/2/8/9/5/100_0515.jpg
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=2895


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Much better photos, K-Man. You must have paid attention to Anton!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

and doesn't it look worlds better now? only took 3 extra button presses 

and BTW, this is not my guide.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Anton is a father-figure to us all.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

tankist said:


> and doesn't it look worlds better now? only took 3 extra button presses
> 
> and BTW, this is not my guide.


more like 2500 . half the time when i wanted 2 second timer i pushed 2 button timer, and it took 10 seconds to take the pic and im like what??? and then it takes another one 2 seconds later . but then again thx for the tips ( and finding the guide) the picture quality is a lot better than the video quality on that camera.

and yes it does look better!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Much better photos, K-Man. You must have paid attention to Anton!


thx, i think they turned out great too! pictures are a pain to upload tho because every one i must edit in gimp down to 2000 by 1500 but oh well.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Komodo said:


> thx, i think they turned out great too! pictures are a pain to upload tho because every one i must edit in gimp down to 2000 by 1500 but oh well.


this is not photo discussion thread and all, but gimp is not proper work-flow tool. loads can be written on this but on the tip of the spoon:
you might want to try photo manager software such as google picasa (free) instead. much better as in the "proper tool" for organizing, and retouching photographs. also if you preparing pictures for web 2000*1500 is waaaay to large. on some forums mods will be quite pissed at you for breaking the page layout. 800*600 is is about right, 1024*768 tops . you also can turn up the compression a bit and get smaller pictures. export for web is built into picasa application BTW. 




Reckers said:


> Anton is a father-figure to us all.


huh?! if this is the case i'm outta here!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Aw, c'mon.....Dad. *L*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just as long as he remembers all of us in his will!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

tankist said:


> this is not photo discussion thread and all, but gimp is not proper work-flow tool. loads can be written on this but on the tip of the spoon:
> you might want to try photo manager software such as google picasa (free) instead. much better as in the "proper tool" for organizing, and retouching photographs. also if you preparing pictures for web 2000*1500 is waaaay to large. on some forums mods will be quite pissed at you for breaking the page layout. 800*600 is is about right, 1024*768 tops . you also can turn up the compression a bit and get smaller pictures. export for web is built into picasa application BTW.
> 
> 
> ...


yay i mostly use gimp for signatures. Next time i will shrink my pictures down to 800 x 600.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I went to a hobby shop a week or so ago, the one i had never gone to before, and when i tried it was closed, well i brought 50 dollars and walked out with this: one altas trainman ho scale psi 2 bay cover hopper ( conrail ) for $9.99, one IHC cleaning car with cleaning fluid ( csx) for $14.99, an athearn 40 foot hi cube boxcar kit ( conrail )for $6.99. and a AHM tractor trailer for 3 dollars! i need to get some pics!

im onto a 4x7 board now.


at a dif hobby store i got a bachmann b23-7 conrail engine on sale for 45 dollars msrp is 56!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty soon, you'll have to take over the living room floor. The family can watch tv somewhere else!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Pictures plus update! My nice uncle who is into trains gave us some stuff, a train musuem by where he lived had a huge model train layout and someone died and he gave the train musuem his trains. so my uncle picked up a bunch of cars ( about 20 for (he said) 1 dollar each, and then two engines). Although this stuff is over 10 years old, its still nice.
now pics of some stuff i got at the train shop a few weeks ago ( i will get a pick of the new layout sometime) the bachmann b23-7, 1991. 










the atlas trainman conrail covered hopper, 879235










the athearn conrail 40' hi cube boxcar kit, 230617

http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH70858 ( close enough)

and finally a ihc csx cupola track-cleaning caboose. ( can't find a pic )


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Major score there, K-man!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Way to go, Uncle _____ !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

ya i know!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

some of the cool stuff i got from him includes but isn't limited too (  ) a penn central auto carrier( old style ) a b and o boxcar a weathered prr boxcar, and a santa fe maintenance/caboose car. there is also much more


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

pictures of the stuff from the hobby shop trip! and yes im on a 4x7 board


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

rn't they purdy? the 3 amtrak passenger cars were 5 dollars, i have had the b unit for a long time now! ( almost 2 years )

next hobby shop trip will be track and a little scenery! I had to replace alllllllllllll the wheels and axels on the passenger cars ( thats 12) so they run nicely now.












cool real picture of the real conrail b23-7 1991 ( not mine.I didn't take the pic )






LSL:KTJGsLKDJFSkfj: ( the light green stuff gets your attention!) The Next project is getting foam on the board after i get more track, then the sidings will go up so the trains don't fall off the side. Then comes scenery.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

looking really good komodo. slap shot.........score!:thumbsup:

that is a good project - i have had to fix two cars and a loco due to the floor

i will add some as well


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That look great, K-man! It's really coming along fast!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

ya.. Next update wont be for a while, school is keeping me busy.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

long time no post

my new switch:









a cool idea:








and


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice---I love the water tank!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

thx reckers.


----------



## csxtrainsruletheway (Dec 15, 2010)

love the photos!

Time to add trees, grass and stuff, it will make it even better!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

yes it has been a while since i have updated, So i put foam down, did a little scenery, and I have a tiny extension that I'm redoing, here are some pictures.









The only area with scenery. 

I also redid a old tyco coca cola tanker that had no couplers or wheels, I will have a picture of that up, and another picture.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great photo! Nice shrubbery, perspective, etc.!

TJ


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks a lot.

Two pictures of a passenger train (excursion) I had out!





















A fast conrail freight speeds by.









A picture of a short ( or in my layouts case, big ) boxcar train, some boxcars are my brothers.










My brothers santa fe mixed freight watches a mixed freight about to pass by it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Komodo,

That's a neat post of all of the different diesel locos that you have haning on the wall. Nice!

TJ


----------

